# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Gate

## Marc

Been umming and ahing over a gate I want to make. Looking on Facebook for inspiration came across this one. 
Now this is what I call a gate!
Not many blacksmith left that can do this sort of work and most are in eastern Europe. 
The rest just make knifes and think they are blacksmith  :Smilie:

----------


## PhilT2

A little overdone for my taste, no, make that a lot overdone.

----------


## toooldforthis

is that a dog flap on the bottom?

----------


## Marc

Being the front gate I doubt it. Just a feature I guess.  
Here is the driveway gate. Sure it's elaborate and not to everyone's taste but it's still a work of art and not the usual scrolls and twists. I will copy the chaotic centre. That is the part I like the most.  :Smilie:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Looks like a Russian mafia house.....

----------


## toooldforthis

4 more dog flaps
2 for daschunds going thru sideways.

----------


## cyclic

> Been umming and ahing over a gate I want to make. Looking on Facebook for inspiration came across this one. 
> Now this is what I call a gate!
> Not many blacksmith left that can do this sort of work and most are in eastern Europe. 
> The rest just make knifes and think they are blacksmith

  Not too sure if it were a blacksmith job, looks very much brass/bronze to me, so I would be thinking foundary, probably sand moulded sections,
but I have been wrong before.

----------


## DavoSyd



----------


## Whitey66

Is that blood in the snow in the photo of the front gate?
Maybe it's like one of the contraptions on the "Saw" movies and it removes the hands of people who try to open it who shouldn't be?

----------


## toooldforthis

> ... [snip] .... I will copy the chaotic centre. That is the part I like the most.

  yeah, that looks interesting. 
tho overall it  looks a bit Addams Family / Transylvania for me

----------


## Marc

> Not too sure if it were a blacksmith job, looks very much brass/bronze to me, so I would be thinking foundary, probably sand moulded sections,
> but I have been wrong before.

  BK stands for Brych Pavlo and Kormosh Alexander, two Ukrainian blacksmith. See here some of their work:  Gates – "BK" Blacksmith workshop Social projects  "BK" Blacksmith workshop 
Those gates are 100% forged steel and painted. The central section is actually easier to make than the classical scrolls from top and bottom. The scrolls themselves are not hard but the way they are forged welded together means a lot of hammering.

----------


## Marc

Well not quite, but close enough ... it's a gate and it is by the water. 
I started a thread with some links a while back but couldn't post to it because it is ancient. May be the mods can link this with the old one named "Gate" ? 
Anyway, I managed to make the gate but it had no latch for many month. Yesterday finally got around making a latch for it. 
And here it is. 
 PS
Those are not my socks  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

That’s very original!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## phild01

> I started a thread with some links a while back but couldn't post to it because it is ancient. May be the mods can link this with the old one named "Gate" ?

  _Moved._

----------


## r3nov8or

So that's what they did with the remains of the Iron Throne! 
One of a kind, Marc. Love the latch

----------


## Marc

> That’s very original!

  Thank you Chris, but I can not claim authoring the design that is a copy from two blacksmith in Irshava Ukraine   
When making the latch, I looked for some offcuts and found pieces left over from the balustrade. Flat bar and square bars. The square had some texturing on it, made with a hebo machine in Venice according to my supplier. I treated it like any other piece of mild steel, forged it, and then needed to drill two 1/4" holes in it for the rivets ... oh my! Two drill bits later, I decided to grind the hole with a die grinder. The guys in Italy I bet they also scrounge whatever left overs they can find and that was certainly not mild steel !  :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

Definitely interesting and different, and it shows a lot of thought and good work. Let’s call it original with Ukrainian inspiration! 
You’ll have to put an EDM tap burner on your crime-converters shopping/wish list! It could be handy for next time you are work very hard steel.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yes, EDM drilling is great but very expensive. It will come down in price with time since it is basically low technology. 
Funny how on You Tube, every video you can think of about this drilling technique, shows how to remove a broken tap as if it was some sort of unbelieavable achievement. 
Like trying to sell a laser gun to kill the fleas off your cat.  :Smilie:

----------

